# craftsman chute swap



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a craftman 536.885910 (8/26 track) and would like to find a metal chute that I can somehow modify to work. Has this been done and I just can't seem to find anything on this topic.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Not sure on that model but many have been done, I think I may still have one around, I will do a little more searching on that model later today and see if it fits when I get on my pc.
Well looking at the model online it looks as though they may possibly fit but really hard to tell, The chute I have changed was from a Murray made blower for Craftsman swapped from a different model Murray made craftsman that had a metal chute, Both mounted to the same plastic collar and gear to turn but the metal chute was so much better, Here is a pic of the metal chute as the plastic one was broken off.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

That chute is off an AYP model. I had one on this machine 536.886141.

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/product/4gol588ii5-0071-536/id-760990-853


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Yup but find them much cheaper, Paid $20 for a rusty one and sanded it and repainted with epoxy paint and held up well.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Ok, thanks guys. Will need to measure circumstance and take it from there. I'll keep checking ebay and see what comes up. Those plastic ones are short and I feel having it longer and not flimsy will get a farther throw.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes they do, I was really impressed with the distance increase of the throwing when I swapped them out, if yours has the plastic collar the plastic chute mounts on the outside of it and the metal fits on the inside


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I have one Available, $40 Shipped. PM if Interested.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

@Jackmels
Jack, 
The chute arrived today. Superb to say the least. Thanks again for an easy transaction, it was great doing business with you, Allan.

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1686911-post7.html


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks, You'll Like the Difference the Taller Chute Makes!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Let’s see it installed lol yes we are pic junkies.


----------

